# Can Cats eat Chicken giblets?



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

My butcher is going to put aside some vacuum packs of Chicken giblets, heart and gizzards for me from next week.

Just wanted to check all are ok for Cats?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, yes and yes! Mine would go mad for them, she loved her share of the raw Christmas turkey giblets. Good way of introducing cats to raw as they will have to give the neck a bit of a chew to loosen the meat from the bones. Great for tooth cleaning.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mine loves giblets also. Crys as im cooking them.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sullivan said:


> mine loves giblets also. Crys as im cooking them.


Best fed raw! Fabulous raw food for cats is giblets... unless you are making giblet gravy out of them for yourself, in which case don't feed the neck (the bones in it will not be suitable as they may splinter unless they have been cooked til soft e.g. pressure cooker or slow cooker). The rest are fine either raw or cooked but your cat will get best nutrients from raw.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm a vegetarian so have no idea about this sort of thing and definitely wont be cooking them!


----------

